# Members Tattoo's



## BeverlyA

Here it is, at Kara's request, a thread for posting pics of our tats! 
Show us whatcha got!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava

Really, Beverly? That's you? Wow!

Those lower leaves look painful!


----------



## CapotesMom

ooo..I think I have mine somewhere..


----------



## Havtahava

Here's my Lilo










But, I'm kidding. I like looking at other people's tats, but I don't have any tattoos and don't plan to ever get any.


----------



## Tiff

I just have a tiny one, hard to get away with much in my line of work. It's a virgo glyph on my shoulder blade.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly!

I was SHOCKED. I almost fell off my chair! Ha ha!

Then I read the fine print!! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- Like Jane, I almost spit out my coke when I saw your "tattoo"! You're in fine form tonight! :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok
Holy Moly Bev! Woohoo! I love it. 

And Kimberly you almost had me... 

And I love the virgo one... looks like a cool logo too !

I have to take pics of mine. 
I have 4. 

I have a mermaid/hibiscus garden around my ankle. A taz in my bikini line, a rose on my ankle and a purple female sign on my back.

The only one I dont LOVE is the rose. Im not sure who was more drunk... me or the tattoo guy. I know thats not good, but its honest. He totally freehanded it. I was 18. I will add to it later.


----------



## Havtahava

Jane & Jeanne, I was looking for some pictures and decided Lilo was tame enough to post. Some of the images I found online are beyond seductive, and just downright raunchy. Veddy veddy interesting. (Where's that bug-eyed smiley?)

Melissa, I've erased my comments several times. I'm obviously feeling a little too comfortable tonight in my ability to comment. Let's just leave it at, "Can't wait to see the photos" - LOL!

Tiff, I love yours! It's artsy, elegant, simple and beautiful - all in one.


----------



## juliav

Beverly - those are some tattoos!!!! Ouch!!!
Kimberly - you had me going there. 
Tiff - very cute tattoo. 

As for me, no tattoos and none planned not ever. I am too much of a chicken and have no tolerance to prolonged pain. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

By the way, I was originally looking for dog tattoos and almost posted this one instead:


----------



## Julie

I don't have any tattoos......
But if I was going to get one---I'd have Kat tattoo a portrait of my dogs/and or Robbie.......She has did some of thee most gorgeous work I have ever seen.Anyone watch Miami Ink?Kat Von Di ?She has her own new show now.She is back in California......

To be honest,I never wanted one till I saw her work on TV.AWESOME!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh yes....*someday* I am going to get a tattoo~ And the only people I would let do it is either Kat or Ami(sp?)James (yum!) My problem is that I just don't know what to get.....:decision:


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> I don't have any tattoos......
> But if I was going to get one---I'd have Kat tattoo a portrait of my dogs/and or Robbie.......She has did some of thee most gorgeous work I have ever seen.Anyone watch Miami Ink?Kat Von Di ?She has her own new show now.She is back in California......
> 
> To be honest,I never wanted one till I saw her work on TV.AWESOME!


I love Kat, she really does great work.. If you ever want a portrait done she is the best. I have not been able to catch her new show yet but DH was telling me about it knowing I love her work. Not my tattoo but some of Kat's work:


----------



## Missy

Beverly, wow. that must have hurt--- But it looks exquisite. But ladies, please, showing off tatoos right after my hubby joined the forum? just kidding show away!!!


----------



## Thumper

YAY!!!!!! I love seeing tattoos!  I think they really say something about the person, and I am always fascinated with the meanings and thought behind the designs/art they pick. Wow.

Beverly, that is amazing!!!! That must have taken hours, it is beautiful and SO intricate! You sexy babe!!!!!! 

Does ANYONE have a tattoo of their HAVANESE??????? :whoo: Anyone wanna volunteer?? hehe.

Kimberly, you really got me there for a minute! ound: lol, you are too fun!!!

I *almost* got a little ankle tattoo one time, years ago...but chickened out! I am a total needle phobic, which is ironic....because I sew and have often punctured myself several times ound: BUT I guess it is the _thought_ of having someone else coming at me w/ a needle in their hand! eeks.

Thanks for starting this thread!! What fun!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> Beverly, wow. that must have hurt--- But it looks exquisite. But ladies, please, showing off tatoos right after my hubby joined the forum? just kidding show away!!!


LOL! ound:

You reminded me of something really funny I taught my daughters a few weeks ago on our vacation!

We were all waiting in the rental van while my husband and son were checking us into our cabins and there was this weird/creepy looking guy hovering NEXT to the van. So I said really loudly "So, K...DID YOU START YOUR PERIOD TODAY?" (and she looks at me baffled but I signaled her to say yes and talk loudly) and then we start talking about tampons and brands of tampons and the guy *QUICKLY* walks off! ound: ound: ound:

So after that, I explain to my 4 daughters, that if they ever want a man/boy to leave the room to start talking about menstruation or tampons. Works EVERY freaking time, like a charm! Even w/ husbands and sons! LOL!!!

So, I doubt a little topic like tattoos would run your hubby off...

And I really hope THIS post doesn't. I will not talk about girly stuff anymore! I promise! 

Kara


----------



## dotndani

I guess I gotta go get a picture of mine.You will all have to wait and see!!


----------



## Laurief

I like the idea of the pups, I might look in to that - and a divorce attorney!


----------



## irnfit

Kat is an amazing artist, and so are the guys at Miami Ink. We have some really great tatooists (?) here on LI. I will take a pic of mine, and probably my daughter's also. I wish I had a pic of my brothers'...his upper body is completely tatooed.


----------



## Havtahava

Kara, that's hilarious!


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, you are a gem! What a great idea!
I love seeing everyone's tattoos. 
I agree, Kat is a fabulous artist. Her portraits are amazing. I thought of getting a small tatoo on my ankle but no one can convince me that the color won't fade after awhile and I'll be stuck with a greenish rose (or whatever). I'd only get one on my ankle though because I figure, as I age, body parts might shift and the tatoo might not look so fabulous. 

Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Susan - that is so funny about body parts shifting as we age! I have a small tattoo on the left side of my stomach that, depending on my weight, goes from my side, back to my stomach, and back again!!


----------



## Olliesmom

Guess gotta get a pix of mine too! Altho she needs a bit of touch-up work!!


----------



## radar_jones

Very nice Back Shot...

Derek


----------



## Missy

great story Kara--- your kids must love you--- all their friends must call you the "cool mommy"


----------



## Julie

RedHeadedGator said:


> Susan - that is so funny about body parts shifting as we age! I have a small tattoo on the left side of my stomach that, depending on my weight, goes from my side, back to my stomach, and back again!!


Cathy,
That is hilariousound:
I have no tats,but I know exactly what you mean!ound::biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> great story Kara--- your kids must love you--- all their friends must call you the "cool mommy"


Ehh..I'm cool to an extent, but not "so cool" that they aren't reared right. I am really strict about grades, cleanliness and hygeine! lol, I think they do like me alot, even though I'm always nagging them to brush their teeth and make their beds! ound:

But kids need other valuable "life skills" as well.....especially daughters! They must know how to handle the male species. hehe.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Kara handling the male species is no big deal....Just teach her the power of laughter...it works all the time...Oh and a cattle prod...ound: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper

Cattle prod? Good idea, Derek! ound:

I've decided the best places to hide things from my husband is in the diswasher, laundry room, or near any miscellaneous thing that needs *repaired*

haha

I wonder if men also have these talks with their sons about women? 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Oh we do. I don't have any kids yet so I can't be the one to warn them that the safest place to hide your wallet is in the diswasher or anything which requires cleaning....ound: 

Perhaps hiding it in the broom closet where all the cleaning supplies are or maybe under the hood of the car where a woman might...notice I put "might" not notice the difference between an engine block and a pop tart....ound: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper

BWA HAHAHA!!!!

I certainly fall into the category of women that know very little about an engine. In fact, if it weren't for my husband, I probably would never get the oil changed ound:

You are a riot!

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

Olliesmom said:


> Guess gotta get a pix of mine too! Altho she needs a bit of touch-up work!!


I'd love to see it, Catherine. Didn't you tell me that you had a small tinkerbell? I love seeing others' tattoos. Like Kara, I'm a chicken to be stuck by a needle when I don't have to. Plus, at my age, a tattoo would end up on some other place on my body. But some of the colors are gorgeous. Beverly, I'm impressed with the intricacy of yours. You must have a high pain tolerance! Or maybe they don't hurt as much as I'm imagining?


----------



## radar_jones

Well I only said "might" becasue I know of females that do know a lot about cars and they are great mechanics. As for some of the women I've seen I'm surprised they can get the thing started....ound: 

Derek


----------



## elregalohavanese

*toe tattoo*

I just got my first tattoo and not wanting to have one in an area that may bag and sag later on, I chose to have my husband and children's initials tattoed on my toe! I love it...and unlike toe rings, it doesn't press against my other toes. My kids think I am crazy and tried to get their grandmother to punish me...!!! "Grandma's gonna get you!!! Of course, in my 40's I think I am safe from the wrath of Grandma. Susan


----------



## radar_jones

Wow that's really small. It must have taken some time to do.

Derek


----------



## Thumper

That's really cute! And alot more comfortable than those toe rings! lol, honestly, they drive me crazy. Very creative!

I think my kids would flip out, too if I got a tattoo! They think I'm "too old" to do something like that (for the first time) I have often threatened to get my nose pierced and they look at me with shock and *horror*...LOL

Derek...you and my husband would get along fantastically! ound: He tends to think along the same lines. ound: Of course, he *THINKS *I do *NOT* know how to pump gas. SO whenever my tank is empty, he will drive it to the gas station and fill it up. WHY? Because I told him (jokingly) when we first met that I didnt' know how..so HE would have to pump it. HE believed me! ound: And has filled my tank ever since. I don't dare tell him I know how to...I like the convenience of never having to do it, or pay for it! LOL...now WHO is the smart one in this picture? ound: Ahem!!!

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kara - That's a good one! ound:


----------



## radar_jones

Perhaps you should have a gas pump installed at your place. It would make it easier for you to fill the car. You can even get a gucci nozzle for it....all pink and stuff......:jaw: 

Then your husband wouldn't have to pull his hair out in frustration...... 

Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator

elregalohavanese said:


> I just got my first tattoo and not wanting to have one in an area that may bag and sag later on, I chose to have my husband and children's initials tattoed on my toe! I love it...and unlike toe rings, it doesn't press against my other toes. My kids think I am crazy and tried to get their grandmother to punish me...!!! "Grandma's gonna get you!!! Of course, in my 40's I think I am safe from the wrath of Grandma. Susan


Susan - I love the "toe ring" tattoo! Unfortunately in Florida they are not allowed to do anything on the toes (to my knowledge).


----------



## MaddiesMom

Susan- That's a great idea instead of a toe ring. Cathy- Why can't you do anything to toes in Florida? I was just thinking the toe might be a painful place to tattoo (my fear of pain rears its head once again!)


----------



## mckennasedona

> in Florida they are not allowed to do anything on the toes


I wonder why that would be?

Susan, cute toe ring tattoo. That one had to hurt though.


----------



## elregalohavanese

that is odd you can't do anything to toes in Florida??????
thanks for the compliments. Most people thought it was a little crazy. In fact, when we walked in to the tattoo parlor and told them what I wanted, one of the customers said omg....on your toe!!!that is going to hurt!!! It only took about 10 minutes and did hurt ..but after having natural childbirth, bring on the tattoos...nothing could hurt as bad as that..Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Not sure why here in FL. I seem to remember the guy mentioning it when I got one on the top of my foot. Hey - it's been a few years' since my last tattoo ... maybe it's time I got a new one and I'll ask about the toes when I'm there!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

All this talk about Tattoos is really getting me thinking. I would love to get one with the faces of my Havs. I will have to try to figure out who I can get to do it. !
Laurie


----------



## Olliesmom

I don't know why you can't get a toe tatoo in FL but I know from personal experience that they have trouble with the color lasting on the toes....maybe it is a liability thing as they can not and will not guarantee color there!!! :nono:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Catherine - that could be the reason. I know when I got the one on my foot that they said it would fade faster because of shoes. I've been lucky though. I've had that one for many years and it really hasn't faded much at all.

Ok - here is my right foot and my right ankle (2 out of 13!) ...

Two of my sisters and I each got the Chinese symbols on our right ankles, and all three of us have the same top symbol meaning "Love". Then we each picked the bottom symbol of our choice. My bottom one is "Peace".


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Love all the tattoo's ladies!! :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA

LOL, Kara, you CRAZY g/f! 

The artists in the shop that I go to won't do feet or heads. Not sure why and never thought to ask, hmmmm, dunno.

I don't find tattoo's painful at all, and actually find them relaxing in an odd sort of way. Something about the smell of methanol, the hum of the gun, the pressure of the artist, the music....

A couple piercings that I got hurt LOTS more in an instant than any tattoo did even over several hours. uke: 

Melissa, shame on you!! No drinking before getting ink! It causes you to bleed more!

I love seeing tattoos, and they certainly are addictive. I've just never had the body type to handle those precious dainty tats.

This one is an original "Sailor Jerry" design from the 50s.

My DH loves my tattoos, although he has none himself, but Cooper's best friend, Cowboy John despises them, so out of respect for him, I try to wear pants when we're together.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Beverly, that Sailor Jerry made me wince. That is a really neat tat, but the location... yikes! You're not going to wear pants in Denver are you? I'd like to see her in person!


----------



## Lina

The artist that did my tattoo told me that they don't like to do feet because there's a very high chance that the tattoo won't heal well and then they will have an "art piece" walking around that is not up to their standards. It makes them look bad if the tattoo doesn't look good at the end... it made sense to me, but there are plenty of other artists out there that will do it anyway, so it's not a huge loss.

I forgot to add, I love all of the tats so far!


----------



## BeverlyA

I'll make sure to wear shorts on Wed. so you can spot me! 

I certainly want to make sure I get to meet you, and that might be the easiest way to stand out!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I'll start checking out legs on Wednesday! ha ha!


----------



## mckennasedona

Gee, I wish I were going. Now that everyone's going to line up for tattoos and Kimberly is going to walk around ogling women's legs looking for Beverly, I'm sorry I'll miss it. I know all of you will have loads of fun!

Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller

We need to all meet somewhere. 

I have a corny pic of my mermaid tattoo. I will take a few more so you can see the colors better. The rest of it is hibiscus and leaves.


----------



## Dawna

Hey, why doesn't someone get a www.havaneseforum.com tatto?? We are celebrating the one year anniversary of the forum and what better way to show your support. :biggrin1: 
I would, but........well, actually no, I wouldn't but one of ya'll really should. LOL


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Dawna! Now, why wouldn't _you_ do that?

(I started to type something else, but it looked a little too much like I have a crush on Dawna  )

Melissa, I have to see your mermaid up close, too... and maybe the shoes in that photo??


----------



## Jane

Melissa Miller said:


> We need to all meet somewhere.
> 
> I have a corny pic of my mermaid tattoo. I will take a few more so you can see the colors better. The rest of it is hibiscus and leaves.


Great idea, Melissa! I'd love to meet any and all forum members who will be there! Do you want to pick a time and place??


----------



## Havtahava

*Meeting: * Melissa's room, Wednesday evening 8:00pm.

How's that, Melissa?


----------



## Doggie Nut

My goodness you ladies have been BUSY while i was at the Chanel Trunk show!:biggrin1: I'll try to post my tattoo eventually!


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, so how did the Trunk show go? Did you get anything?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh yeah...I went a little crazy! I got 5 of the long neklaces. I love the chains,pearls,charms & stones......they are soo chic! I figured my hubs would let me get away with it since today is my bd! It worked!!!:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## dotndani

I'll try and see if this works.It's a rose right above my ankle.

http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q261/dotndani/?action=view&current=IMG_2612.jpg


----------



## irnfit

My daughter just made appointments for her next tat. 4 sessions, 2 hrs each. I haven't seen the finished drawing yet, so I can't wait. I know it's going across her back. I might get very tempted to get another one. Oh, the tatoo artist is so popular, she doesn't start her appts. until November.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Vicki - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## JimMontana

Beverly, that first post... you were certainly very worthy of starting this thread. And that's a great photo with Tully's nephew Cooper! (Which still sounds weird - nephew - since Cooper is older than Tully, so maybe that's incorrect.)

Dot, just in case... it shows a link that does work, but if you need any help posting photo directly into the thread, you can PM me.


----------



## irnfit

Here's my little tatoo


----------



## Thumper

Wowee! Nice tats, ladies  This thread has turned out to be way fun. hehe

GOSH........Everyone that is affiliated with the forum will *KNOW* why Kimberly is walking around looking at every Female's legs! HAHA, but the people that aren't will surely think she's a lesbian!!!!!! ound: ound: OH, what I wouldn't give to see this! I'm sure the tats look even better in person 

Vicki......lucky lady, you! I was thinking about you alot yesterday! Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! eace: My anniversary turned out crap! My husband is really very sick, 102 fever, etc. I spent all night last night tending to him and taking him to the doctors this morning and then to the pharmacy, and then to the grocery store...ARGHH!! I finally took a much needed nap a few hours ago, but I'm still beat. NO Chanel for me this anniv. But I did get some emerald/diamond earrings  woo hoo!! and a really funny gag gift, first. haha.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I'm sorry to hear your husband is sick. I hope he recovers quickly!

Ohhh, emerald and diamond earings! I LOVE emeralds (and diamonds too, of course!). Emerald is my birthstone. My husband sees me drooling over emerald rings, necklaces, etc. and he steers me away......

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Aww Kara....sorry your hubs is sick....nothing serious I hope! I was sick on my BD last year with an upper resp. infection.....that was the pits! Wow, those earrings sound gorgeous....I might take those over the Chanel! Today is actually my BD(it's Deb's too!) so we are going to dinner tonight....trying a new place in Dallas that got 4 stars. Hope it's good! Everyone's tattoo's are great! I'll try to get pics of mine and post them....I don't do too well with the camera & posting pics but I'll try! Still waiting to see Melissa's collection!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, ladies!

The scary thing is, my throat was hurting when I got up from my nap! EEKS! My hubby was diagnosed with tonsillitis AND an ear infection ( I just got over a really bad ear infection, and lemme tell ya..those SUCK when you are a grown up! They make you very dizzy!) I told him that "God has a sense of humor" because my husband was NOT very sympathetic when I was sick on vacation! In fact, he got mad at me for staying in the hotel a few days w/ a fever!  So, its very ironic he now has what I had PLUS strep.

*sigh*

Have FUN at dinner tonight!!!!  I wanna trade lives! hehe...I am just sending the kids out for Taco Bell. I Don't even wanna eat tonight. blah.

lol

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Oh, Kara - I hope your hubby feels better soon and I sure hope that you don't get it back! Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## dotndani

Kara,
Do hope you feel better.Funny how my hubby came home with a stuffy nose today,HHMMM!!!!!!Wonder where he got that from.Just hope he keeps his germs to himself and doesn't share them with me or the girls!


----------



## dotndani

Here's my tattoo!
Sorry not too clear,but I tried to do it while Duncan was trying to get the camera!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, How is your hubs? This is my motto....if you are sick or unable to celebrate ANY special occasions then that means when you do it's DOUBLE on EVERYTHING! Give it a try you (or he!) might like it!:whoo:


----------



## juliav

Kara,

How is your hubby doing today, is he feeling any better? And how is your throat, not soar I hope!


----------



## Thumper

Ehh.......he's doing a little bit better, but being SOOO grumpy! :frusty: I am holding the fort down, and all the kids are here this weekend, so I'm trying to keep them all busy, pedicures, baking cupcakes, sewing, pool, etc. so they are quiet and let him sleep.......but I am feeling like collapsing! haha.
Thanks for asking  I hope he's back to normal soon. If he snaps at me again I"m going to scream! lol

Kara


----------



## dotndani

No offense gentlemen,but why are men such babies when they're sick.
My hubby has a cold,but while I was out,he cut the grass and did some work around the house,but when I got back,he suddenly got much sicker.LOL!
Now he's laying down and I'm taking care of everyone!Oh men!!!!!:frusty:


----------



## Doggie Nut

You ladies deserve a prize today! Let's see what can I come up with???





















Ok, I'll explain....I just liked the first one, I don't have a clue what the second one is and I couldn't find that stripper someone posted for Melissa so you get the flasher!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!!

I love the flasher, that's excellent!

Yeah, well.......I figured out WHY my DH was being such a jackarse...

Turns out he was supposed to take the antibiotic FOUR times a day, and the decongestant ONCE a day. Well, he has been taking the decongestant FOUR times a day! ound:

Of course, he blames this on *ME*...because I was explaining the routine to him yesterday when he was feverish, but somehow he thinks I said to take BOTH four times a day. Uhh... NO! LOL He should've read the bottle, right?

Sheesh....

For real, though...when I am sick nobody helps me  I have to trudge on as usual.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

Hey guys have no control over themselves when they are sick Kara...especially when we have our Wives to look after us...we get disoriented and we don't know what we are doing.......:biggrin1: ....hve a litty pitty on a poor guy will ya.......:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Oh, Kara - I totally sympathize with you! When I am sick, I have to take care of myself. When my hubby is sick, he can't do anything except lay in bed and moan, so I have to take care of him. It's always "I think I'm running a fever, can you check", so I check, he is, but he has no idea to just walk in the bathroom, open the medicine cabinet, and take two Tylenol (no matter that I have mentioned that a million times in the past!!) I think when they are sick, they can't read either!! ound: (Sorry - no offense guys!)


----------



## Thumper

Yeah! I just don't get it. When I am sick, the world continues to rotate and the washing machine and dryer continue to churn (with my assistance)! 

I really wonder how my DH ever survived without me? LOL Seriously! ound:

Back to nurse-maid duties  blech.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Whoa!!! Beverly, that is SOME tattoo on your back, girl!! Very nice though. I love the work and I just had to LOL at the one on the back of your leg. Great job, but to have to wear pants cuz someone else is offended by it.... ick! I get too hot to wear pants in the summer time. Forget it!

I can't wait to see Melissa's tats - what's taking you so long, girl??!

Love all the tats, but my favorite so far has got to be Kimberly's "Devil Dog" one! Wow! Who knew you had this secret side of you, Kimberly? I mean, you breed, show and raise fluffy little Havanese, but have this tough bulldog living on your arm. Hmmmmm....... do tell!

Yes, yes........ I know it's a joke and it's not yours......... lol 

I don't mind needles, but pain? I live with pain every day, and had sooooooo many years of relentless, exhausting pain that you'd have to pay ME mucho dinero to get a tattoo and inflict pain on myself. No way, Jose!

I dare anyone, though, to get a lovely tat of your Hav. That would be awesome!!! eace:


----------



## mckennasedona

Funny you should say that Marj. My husband and I were in SF last Saturday and noticed a sign for an upcoming body art (tattoo) expo. He asked me if I'd get one if we had a good, small drawing of the girls. I'd think about it.........

Susan


----------



## Laurief

So here is my little tattoo that hubby is so offended by - can you believe it it is so tiny!! 
Laurie - Forgot to add pic,


----------



## Leeann

LOL its so tiny I dont even see it...


----------



## Laurief

LOL - LOOK AGAIN!


----------



## Leeann

Oh I love that one, I really would like to get another myself. Maybe I should go for a pict. of Riley & Monte.


----------



## Thumper

That is CUTE!

Why is your hubby offended?

I have pajama pants that are pink w/ paw prints and my family laughs at them. ound: So, I guess I kinda get it...even though I love paw prints!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Hubby is very conservative!! But too bad! I too have thought about having the pups done one me but not sure how or where to fit 3 on a small space.


----------



## JimMontana

*Like my Hav tattoo?*

Click on photos to enlarge.

More than one of you suggested their Hav tattooed, or dared to do the forum logo. But it's already been done! Am I the only one?!! Melissa, the logo creator... perhaps YOU have one? Hope you don't mind me stealing your graphic, Melissa. (Well, I THINK it was M that created the logo?)

I'd been lax before this tattoo thread to show it off, as I'm not the show-off type. But hey, Beverly starts a thread that I didn't think I'd see here, LOL; so I guess I'll have to reveal it.

As you see, I picked the logo version without the red flower in dog's hair.

Yes, that is me, as can be seen in couple other photos somewhere in posts on the forum. Maybe a little scruffy there, but hey, we're out in the mountains.

About the place: this is our neighborhood lake. Bowman Lake inside remote northwest corner of Glacier Nat'l Park, is literally 7 miles from our cabin. Hillsides are covered in Western Larch forest that turns gold in the fall against backdrop of other dark green spruce and fir. A needleleaf tree that's not evergreen: turns gold and drops needles every fall. Okay, enough about trees, but I thought some of you southerners might find exotic. Anyway, it shows... as you see... I already had this tatt last fall... prior to my Join Date you see at left here next to my avatar... cuz even while just initially "lurking", I knew this forum was just too Hot! :biggrin1:

Okay, okay... :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1: ...you all realized the tattoo is not real: I did this in Photoshop. But weren't you jealous? You can blame Dawna for the dare!


----------



## dboudreau

That the best "tat" I've seen. Wonderful Jim. Scenery is wonderful too.
Sorry, I'm not a "tat" person


----------



## Missy

Jim, I think you must do it for real! it is so perfect! and the pup in the logo lind of looks like Minka.


----------



## JimMontana

Missy -- well, the logo pup has nice long hair whereas Minka is in puppy cut due to mats. Here's a closer look. I realized that you couldn't see it real well, after I went to all this trouble in Photoshop -- getting a lot of detail, with my rudimentary Photoshop skills, took me probably a full hour to make this.

And then, sorry folks, but just to show off, here's another pic of our canoe and lake. Gorgeous crisp fall mid-week day, no tourists around, with this big smooth lake which stretches 10 miles, all to ourselves: wife, me, and Minka came in the canoe too! That's Rainbow Peak at the right, which we stare at out our cabin front window, and named thus because in evening sun it turns red-purple; and Mt. Carter off in the distance. Click on photos to enlarge.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Wow, Jim - those are awesome pictures! (and the lake/mountains aren't bad either)!! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Jim, Love the tattoo....grin!

The scenery is gorgeous. I think I'll move to Montana! Our former neighbors moved to Bozeman two years ago and are encouraging us to check Montana out.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, I wonder if I can photoshop myself into that last mountains/lake pic that Jim posted! What I wouldn't give to be afloat out there right NOW!!


----------



## dotndani

I absolutely love yout tat Jim!!!!!!!!!Wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, that tat is sooooooo cute!! If I ever got one, it would definitely be small and I think the paw print sums up your love of dogs perfectly. Hmmm..... I wonder what your hubby would think of Beverly's tats?? LOL

Jim, that is soooooooo funny! LMBO I almost fell for it too..... for a second anyway. lol GREAT tat, but you realize you might have to pay copyright fees to whomever created the logo for our forum. OR you could just say it's free advertising! That would work. lol

GREAT shot of the view. Omg, to die for! I have a picture of a Welsh landscape in Betwys-y-coed, Wales that looks a lot like that. You are very fortunate to be able to look out on such beautiful land on a regular basis.


----------



## Lina

So I finally got a chance to take pictures of my tattoo. I took them myself so sorry if they aren't too straight or anything. 

I hope none of you think this is "too revealing" but if you do please let me know and I will make sure to take the pics down!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow Lina...how long did that take! What is the writing and what does it mean inside the fish? The colors are beautiful....it's not too revealing....because of the way you took the pic it is difficult to tell exactly what part of the body we are looking at!


----------



## Lina

I'm glad I made it difficult to see where the tat is since it's on my lower back and the fin of the lower fish reaches down onto my butt. LOL.

I love the colors of it too! I think the tat artist that did it is incredibly talented... it cost me a pretty penny, but I think it was totally worth it. It took 9.5 hours total divided into three sessions such that I started it in April and finished it in July.

I wasn't going to go through what it means, but since you asked... 

The writing is actually my first tattoo and I got it done a long time ago. It's my name written in the script that Tolkien invented for Lord of the Rings. I thought it looked pretty and I'm an avid reader, so I thought it fitting. The koi fish that surround it represent perseverance and survival against all odds (these are fish that live for many many years through ice and snow and they are known in Japan as a symbol of luck and will). I have them in a yin-yang circle with the top fish being dark (female) and the bottom light (male). The rose I chose to represent me and the pea flowers (blue) to represent love (I think they're absolutely beautiful flowers and have loved their look for a while). Coming out of the light fish is my heritage. Ipe-Amarelos (the flower that looks like it's bursting out from the center) are the national flower of Brazil, where I'm from, and poppies (the red ones) are the state flower of California, where I grew up.

I know this is a long explanation, which is why I didn't write it in the original post. I got this tattoo done at a very trying time of my life so it's supposed to be a way for me to remember that no matter how hard things get, I will always be able survive and live through them.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow! Did that hurt?? Beautiful colors and designs. Did they say anything about the colors fading with time?

Susan


----------



## Lina

Susan, yes it hurt! Some places a LOT (like near my butt) others not at all. The colors won't fade too bad if I take care of it (using sunscreen when in the sun and the such). If it does fade, I will go back to get it touched up, but the tat artist said as long as I take care of it he doesn't think it will fade so much as this is an area that only gets sun when I'm at the beach... something that doesn't happen as often as I'd like it to!


----------



## Thumper

Lina,

That is *beautiful*! And I *LOVE* the story behind it! It is so well thought out and personal.

I love to hear about the meanings behind tattoos and why they were chosen. Very cool.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Lina!! That is one lovely tatto. Love the story behind it. Everyone has a story to tell about their tat, but the larger, more graphic ones seem to have so much more meaning. Thanks for sharing that. 

The pain? No thanks!!!









(Illustration by Jason Smith)


----------



## Laurief

Marj, the funny thing about my tattoo is that the original intent/representation was not for my dogs. It was in honor of my brother who owns a wolf preserve, so technically it is a wolf paw - but once I got my pups I figured it is for "all canines" I would love to have my guys faces done around it some time, maybe when I'm 80!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Very nice story Lina. As tatoo's go that is very beautiful. I'm still tring to figure out how you took the pictures yourself.


----------



## juliav

Lina,

Beautiful tattoo and has a lot of meaning behind it. Maybe in a next lifetime when I am not so much of a chicken. :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc

Ah, thanks for the explanation, Laurie. At 80, eh??? Ummmm....... nope...... dont' think so ! :behindsofa:


----------



## Lina

Thanks for the compliments! I do think that larger tattoos usually have a longer story and can have more complex meanings than smaller ones, but I do think that a small tattoo can mean just as much if it's something that is very personal to you.

As for the pain, well, if you just go in and do it, and don't think about the pain, it's not even half as bad as if you worry about it hurting. Plus, then you have a beautiful tattoo to show off! 

And Debbie, I just put the camera on one hand and held it behind me, trying to aim at my back. It took about 7-8 shots to get one that looked relatively good. LOL.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Wow! Beautiful tattoos all around! And I love the stories behind them. As soon as I have a chance this weekend, I will take a pic of the one on the back of my neck and post it.


----------



## YesYvonne

JimMontana said:


> And then, sorry folks, but just to show off, here's another pic of our canoe and lake. Gorgeous crisp fall mid-week day, no tourists around, with this big smooth lake which stretches 10 miles, all to ourselves: wife, me, and Minka came in the canoe too! That's Rainbow Peak at the right, which we stare at out our cabin front window, and named thus because in evening sun it turns red-purple; and Mt. Carter off in the distance. Click on photos to enlarge.


LOL about the tat, bro. I was gonna say "does mom know you did that?" har har. :biggrin1:

And to all: I was in that canoe on that lake, too, with Jim and his wife last summer. Gorgeous; heavenly even. I have that shot as my laptop's desktop pic to remind myself to stop and breathe and remember being there.

Jim's sister,
Yvonne
(Bounder's person who still intends to get some photos posted soon, honest)


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, that was funny. The scenery is breathtaking! You live in and visit some incredibly gorgeous areas.

Laurie, did you say where your tattoo is located? Is that on your leg?

Lina, wow! I was going to ask the meaning, but I kept reading and found it. How neat that it all has some symbolism for you. That makes it even more special.


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, my tattoo is on the inside of my left ankle. Cant you see the shave stubble??!?!?ound:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Laurie! I didn't notice any stubble.


----------



## Laurief

Oh ehhm I mean the old lady vericose veins!!!!


----------



## Amy R.

I haven't read this entire thread, but does anyone have a tatoo of a Havanese?
I must say that that would tempt me! A discrete one. Though my daughters would disown me


----------



## Thumper

I've been begging for someone to get a hav-tattoo........so I can of course, enjoy it vicariously! lol

I think it would be pretty cool!

Anyone???? 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I am seriously considering it - I love my guys to death & would love to honor them, will have to see!!...............


----------



## EMarie

Lina...that is a beautiful tatoo...I have a dragon on my ankle and it hurt like the devil but I like the collor also...takes more time and more pain but it is so pretty when it is done!!!!
Yours looks amazing!

Erin


----------



## BeverlyA

I love all the tattoos!!! I just wanted to post a quick note, I think I saw that Kat's new LA ink show is going to be on tonight, 3 episodes maybe, in a row, so check that out if you're interested!

Laurie, "Omar" the fantastic jewelry guy had a great pendant in Denver that would match your tat perfectly! I really wanted it, but I just came home with a small Hav ring 

Beverly

Oh, BTW, Jim, the HCA president came up and spoke to me, mentioning that he too has tats on his shoulders, then proceded to show them to me! Very nice guy!


----------



## Laurief

I love those kind of shops and would have loved to seen all of these things!! Maybe next year will be on the east coast - if so, I will be there!!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187

Look at this mosaic, it shows body paintings of the 12 zodiac signs. Amazing!


----------



## DanielBMe

Lina said:


> So I finally got a chance to take pictures of my tattoo. I took them myself so sorry if they aren't too straight or anything.
> 
> I hope none of you think this is "too revealing" but if you do please let me know and I will make sure to take the pics down!


Wow, just discovered this thread. Lina, wow! Don't worry about too revealing lol. I let you know when you've crossed the line...it's a very thick line though lol

Funny how all the women who have tattoo's but no guys so far. I always wanted to get one but never could find something I wanted.


----------



## DanielBMe

maryam187 said:


> Look at this mosaic, it shows body paintings of the 12 zodiac signs. Amazing!


If anyone has any of these to show off I'd be more than happy to critique it...eace:


----------



## Laurief

i will try and remember to post a better pic of my new one. Last one that eveyone saw was the day it was done, and very red. Now it is just "cute"


----------



## Lina

Daniel, LOL, figures you wouldn't think that it crosses a line!  I think you should get a tat of Brando and Bogart to add to this thread! 

Maryam, that mosaic is awesome. I saw it before, but it really is gorgeous!


----------



## Leeann

DanielBMe said:


> Funny how all the women who have tattoo's but no guys so far. I always wanted to get one but never could find something I wanted.


That's because men can't handle the pain lol.


----------



## Lina

So true, Leeann!


----------



## Jill in Mich

First I saw this thread also. What beautiful tats! Beverly & Lina - WOW!!! Laurie - very cute - is DH still horrified? 
My town has some spectacular tattoo artists who do portraits/etc. Just amazing to see.


----------



## maryam187

DanielBMe said:


> If anyone has any of these to show off I'd be more than happy to critique it...eace:


HA, Daniel, I'm sure you'd be even happier to take the pics, LOL.


----------



## Laurief

ok, I did not get a chance to take a new pic, but this is from Nationals last year - this is the Tattoo that I gave myself for my Birthday last year.


----------



## Redorr

Those body paintings are amazing. Although if I had mine painted - the Libra - the scales would be considerably less full!!!


----------



## Judy A

ound:ound:


----------



## BeverlyA

wow, that body painting is amazing! 

I can tell you all too, that Laurie's tat is even cuter in person than it is on here!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> And I really hope THIS post doesn't. I will not talk about girly stuff anymore! I promise!
> 
> Kara


Kara, stick a warning on a post like that! Coffee flew out of my nose. 
My daughter has a tat that goes across her back at the waist that is the most beautiful one I've ever seen. There's probably a picture of it in one of the hundreds of photo folders on my pc. Wonder which one it's in 
This is fun seeing the tats people have! I haven't found anything that I wouldn't get tired of so none here.


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> I figure, as I age, body parts might shift and the tatoo might not look so fabulous.
> 
> Susan


ound: That's it, I'm putting the coffee down


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> I don't know why you can't get a toe tatoo in FL but I know from personal experience that they have trouble with the color lasting on the toes....maybe it is a liability thing as they can not and will not guarantee color there!!! :nono:


I think years ago in Ca it was law that you couldn't get one from the neck up and ankle down.....or at least that's what i was told.


----------



## mugsy & me

never noticed this thread before...i'll have to get some shots of mine to post.


----------



## Thumper

How nice to see this thread resurface  Still no tattoos on muah, haven't worked up the nerve yet!


----------



## Laurief

Oh come on Kara - go for it!! Get Gucci written somewhere!!! It only hurts for the hours that they are doing it!! Haha


----------



## DanielBMe

maryam187 said:


> HA, Daniel, I'm sure you'd be even happier to take the pics, LOL.


Absolutly! I have a Nikon D80...and yes that's a zoom lens in my pocket...

"men can't take the pain". Hey we put up with women don't we? heheheheh :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Beverly -yes that was not one of the best shots, but here are my two that I think are the best (please ignore or pretend you dont see the vericose veins). I think mine is a little more subtle because there are not colors in it. 

And here is a body painting of a girl who REALLY likes her pups!!


----------



## Havtahava

Ohmygosh Laurie! Where did you find that picture of me? (That was pre-Havs.)

Your tat looks perfect in those heels.


----------



## Laurief

sorry Kimberly - did you want me to enlarge the picture so we can see your face>??ound:ound:

I think if Melissa whenever I wear these shoes - which is only for weddings. But hers are better cause they are RED


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!


----------



## Posh's Mom

*The Chariot*

Here is my tattoo, done by my good friend Megan of Cactus Tattoo in Mankato, MN.

She and I had been friends for some time before I found something I really wanted on my body permanently. There is a log of meaning behind the tattoo, which is of the tarot card, the chariot. If I have enough people interested in my tattoo's story I'll post it. For now here is the pic:










I'm glad this post was bumped up. So fun to see. My picture is a bit out of focus on the "driver's" face...but I think I was shooting with a small aperature.


----------



## trueblue

Awwww....Amy, the pic only comes up as a red "x." Would love to hear the story, though.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I fixed it Kim...should work now.

I'll post the story later...I have to actually do something around the house before my husband comes home...!


----------



## BeverlyA

It's beautiful Amy, can't wait to hear the story! :ear:

Beverly


----------



## arampino

Here are some of mine I have a few !


----------

